# Scaredy -Cat newbie lotion maker



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I am getting ready to try Barbara's lotion recipe. I have read and youtubed over and over. I am not sure why it scares me more than dealing with lye, but it does. I think it is the chance of bacteria. 

When I put Palm stearic, ewax and dimethicone come up with several items. I am not sure which one to order.

Panthenol Vitamin B + T-50 Vitamin E--- I do not see this on Lotion Crafters. Although I do not know what I am doing.

Any help on which item or should I look on another site?

Thanks in advance.

PSD


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

You can go to lotioncrafters and order everything. The ewax is called "polawax" at lotioncrafters. The palm stearic is listed under "steric acid" and dimethicone is dimethicone. 

for the additive phase the panthenol vit. b is listed as DL-panthenol, the vit e is called Covi-ox t-50, (fish oil I think)

A great thing to do is have your ingredients written down and then call lotioncrafters. They can tell you what each ingredient does and what alternate names for them might be. I also use barbs recipe with great results.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

Lotion is usually done in Phases... there is the water phase, the oil phase and the additive phase...
Water phase is your water, milk heated to pasturize and you usually weigh it because you lose some in the heating process so you can add the water you lose during heating to evaporation.. 
Then you heat your oils (shea, almond,)what ever you are using with your polywax, and stearic acid... melting all the polywax and stearic also
Once your pasturization is done and all oils melted you will be stick blending them together... While this is cooling is your additive phase, your dimethicone, preservatives, vitamin b and e's etc... continue to stick blend..
Before starting, spray all your very clean equipment with rubbing alcohol and line counter with clean paper towels or spray and wipe down very good.. Wash your hands like doctors do and don't stick your hands into your formula after starting the process to introduce bacteria.. Spray your stick blender, spoons spatulas etc... Rubbing alcohol is very cheap at dollar stores.. Use a ice water bath, being very careful not to introduce any of that into your lotion.... You will love handmade lotion... have fun...


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

finally ordered my stuff today....I am very nervous, not about the process but the possibility of messing up and the loss of the ingredients.

I will let you know how it goes. Is it ok to use the same mixer I use for soap? stick blender? just run though the dishwasher and spritz with alcohol.

Should I use a bucket separate from my soap bucket?


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Ok, I purchased a designated mixer and food grade container. 
I do not have my containers yet. Do I need to put the lotion directly into the dispenser/containers or can it sit in the large food grade container? 

I have read about your favorite dispenser/containers and see that many of you like the malabu. I Know this is a preference. I like how the lotion can be used to the end. 

I had hoped to make this while my sis was in town, but we ran out of town. I will make it now, unless I need to put it directly into the dispenser.

How about testing?

How about percentage of GM? 10-20% Any cautions on the higher amount?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2010)

Should never be higher than 10 percent... err on the side of caution... its milk


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

10% of the liquid or 10% of the oils and liquid?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2010)

10 percent of the entire weight of the recipe
Barb


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't dispense mine until the next day or two. I tape clean paper towels over my big pot and put it in a safe place to cool completely. You don't want any evaporation issues if the lotion is still somewhat warm. I also divide mine up at that point for different scenting. I making lotion today.....I love the end result but I don't love the process so much. LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2010)

I do the same as Kathy,, cover the pot with clean papertowels and allow to cool completely and I don't mess with it until the next day... I also hate making lotion, but make it in large five gallon batches.. that way I don';t have to make it too often... 
Barb


----------

